# Me 410 and German staff car



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some new in-progress pics of whats on my bench...

Here is the ProModeler 1/48 scale Me 410, the airframe is nearly ready for paint and as you can see I have been working on painting some of the smaller parts.

















And here is the Hasegawa 1/72 scale Mercedes Benz German staff car.
The body has been painted Testors gloss black enamel, the hubs and radiator were sprayed with AlcladII Chrome.


















Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm looking forward to the finished diorama!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Since the aircraft and Staff Car are in different scales, I don't think it's a diorama, just two different models.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Could be he's shooting for a "forced perspective" scene...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't really build dioramas but when I take pics of my finished models on my photobase I often use forced perspective in my pictures, expect to see the staff car in pics of some of my future airfield style images.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

More work done on these models...I have not been spending as much time working on plastic as I would have liked but the urge to build has once again returned so here are the results so far.
Preshading done on the undersurfaces of the Me 410.








Here you can see the painting I did earlier today, the camo pattern has been sprayed freehanded with my airbrush in 74/75 colors, after that was done I mixed up some lighter versions of the two colors and added some random panel fading with more of the fading near the wing roots in preparation for the weathering effects to come.

















And below is the Mercedes Benz staff car and the pilot figure from the Me 410 kit, the figure is all but done except for the final flat clear coat while the car has a couple more things that need to be done to it.

























Agentsmith


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

*Awesome work!*

Wow, really nice work on this one! The wings look fantastic with great weathering, and the pilot and staff car will really add a lot to your 410 once she is all done!:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much NavJag!

The Me 410 and staff car won't be seen in too many pictures together but I have plans to use the staff car in pics of other new models, most of which will be 1/72 scale.


Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice work all around. The pilot is awesome, staff car looks a treat.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Masterpiece!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Sgthawker and John!

I finished painting the camo on the Me 410 earlier today, after the paint is fully dry I need to mask off and paint a white band around the rear of the fuselage.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

More progress on the Me 410...


























Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Gorgeous!
Thanks for sharing these pics!
Inspiring!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Kurok!

Just a short time ago I gave the Me 410 its clear gloss coat, sometime during Friday I will start adding the decals, I am curious what it will look like with some markings on it.

Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

It will look awesome as always! 

Great looking camo, very well done.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Hey is that the Staff Car I sent you?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Sgthawker!

Mike,
Yes thats the very same kit you sent me, I only have a few details left to take care of on it and it will be done. Thanks again for sending me this kit.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Decal time...all the markings ae now on this model and when they are 100% dry I will be giving the 410 a thin coat of Future to seal in the decals.

























Agentsmith


----------



## rudykazudy (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice I have yet to post a photo as I am still in awe of others work, sometime soon, I have been scratching my head trying to figure out how to paint spinners such as you have done. could I use white tape do you think? Thanks George


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you very much rudykazudy!

What I used for masking the spinner spirals was Tamiya tape. I cut the Tamiya tape into VERY thin strips with a fresh X-acto blade and carefully placed the tape on the spinners starting at the front and working my way back to the backplate. It will take a couple tries to get it to where you think it looks right so don't hurry. After the spinner looks about right to you be sure to press the tape firmly onto the spinner just before you spray on the black paint. Use gloss black paint and hold the airbrush a little further away from the spinner and gently spray on light coats of paint until its covered...if you blast on the paint you will get some paint bleed under the tape.

Tamiya tape is the only tape that I know of that works this good for painting the spinner spirals.


Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking good agent.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks once again Sgthawker!

Before I added another coat of Future to seal in the decals I decided the markings look too fresh and clean to match the lightly faded paint job so I sprayed on some thinner tinted with RLM 76 over the markings and they now look closer to markings that were painted on instead of decals.









Before I sprayed on the thinned RLM 76 I added a little paint chipping on the wing roots. More paint chipping will be added AFTER the final flat clear coat, the plan is to have the wear and tear look like it was done over a period of time and not done all at once.









After the above weathering steps were done I gave the model a couple of light coats of Future cut with 1/3 Windex to seal the decals and weathering. More weathering will be done with oil paints after the Future is 100% dry.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

...and even more in-progress pics.

Many of the smaller bits have been added and more weathering has been done.

The undersurfaces









The nose...









And in this last pic the weathering and paint fading can be see to good effect.








After the flat coat is put on I will add a tiny amount of paint chipping around the wing roots to represent fresh paint chipping.


Agentsmith


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

A really nice build. The paint Job is fantastic.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks BOXIE!:thumbsup:



Agentsmith


----------

